# Just a wee little rant



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Lame ): Hope this works out for 'ya!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

It's your mom's trailer. SHE has a couple of days to get the tags on it.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

She mailed me the title and the registration/tag renewal form. I told her I would try, but if it doesn't fly I will mail her the stuff back along with money to cover it. I am usually happy she lives 3 hours away over the mountains, but now it is making things difficult. She doesn't seem to get that I may not be able to do jack without her getting over herself and signing the darned paperwork.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I just called her and told her that the renewal form needs HER signature...her response: forge it!
Oh I am SO nervous about this.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Can't she just put a bill of sale with transfer of ownership paperwork for you?

Sure would make it easier with what you are doing..
Sale paper for say $100 since you also will be paying sales tax on it...

If you do this in person, you might just be looking at also needing a copy of her drivers license and a marriage certificate/divorce decree if names are different but same person. Sounds like it could get complicated...

Can't you do this online...if you still have the old expired plates...try entering into the system and see what happens. 
Nothing says a trailer must be registered every year as long as it sits on private land and goes no where on public roads...
Not like a trailer must be insured so no laws broken on that either...

Hope it works out for you....best of luck!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Well, I fudged her signature as she asked me to and took it to DMV on my lunch break. No questions asked!! SO now tags are updated. When she is over here for the trail ride I am going to have her sign the title over to me, no more saying she won't. This is getting ridiculous, she needs to be an adult about this. I love my mom, she is a great person, but some times she drives me up the wall!

hlg, the tags were over a year expired. In Oregon you need to renew them every 2 years and cops here will pull you over for expired ones. I haven't had to worry about it due to it being parked, but since we will be hauling about 70 miles...don't want to risk it!


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

How long has it been sitting?


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

About 3 months in it current location. It hauled a few miles in the neighborhood to get a lame horse moved for a neighbor. It has been used lightly 3 times in the last 4 years.
I am getting the bearings packed next week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

That's not bad. If it had been sitting for a year or so I'd suggest a few other checks before rolling again, but bearings are never a bad idea. Have the tires looked at as well - trailer tires rarely wear-out, but they do age-out, and blowing one with a load of horses onboard isn't fun.


----------

